# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  thoughts or experiences with fronloading test enth

## freak1

hey guys juast wondering what ur thoughts or experiences r on frontloading test enth.im in my 1st cycle of test e 500 mg a wk and it just seems like it takes 4ever to kik in so im thinkin about fronloading my nxt cycle wit a dbl dose for the 1st shot afcter reading some posts about it.any thoughts or suugestions would b great.and no im not really into frntloading wit dball or even a faster acting test.ty

----------


## 38jumper38

Stat's?

----------


## freak1

i posted this one in the wrng section i think.i have reposted it in the proper section.but anyways i am 35 yr old 5'11 235 lbs 10%bf (calipers)

----------


## terraj

First cycle, I would keep it simple and you have already started right....just wait, it will kick in.

However, for future reference....if I were to frontload Test, I would pin ED or EOD

Those stats would make you one of the biggest guys on this board...

----------


## freak1

i knw its the waiting game thts killin nme.i guess just really excited since its my 1st cycle :} so if u were gonna do 500 a wk thorughout the cycle wk how would ur frntload protocol look like?cause i seen some charts tht says u cn do 625mg ur 1st shot n thnm bak to 250 evry shot aft tht and tht would gget ur levels upn fast.......and ya im genectically gifted (feinbds call me a freak) and ive also been on gh 4 ius ed for 6mos which has allowed me to go from 225 to 235 in thtb time while keepin me just as lean

----------

